# Pavarotti - Note "Squeaking"/"Squealing"



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been wondering about a certain thing Pavarotti seemed to apply to certain vowels (mainly the *E*, I believe). I watched a video some time ago, but forgot which, where he said he was "squeaking" the note on those certain vowels.

I, for one, don't know what this means or how it's applied. Does anyone happen to have an idea to what is being referred to? Here are a few examples:

Non Ti Scordar Di Me - 1:45 to 1:47 (video starts at 1:43)

[video=youtube;JHC0jiuyrCQ#t=1m43s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHC0jiuyrCQ#t=1m45s[/video]

Another, Quando Le Sere Al Placido - 1:18 to ~1:20 (video starts at 1:14)

[video=youtube;qOIYrjVCcEw#t=1m14s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOIYrjVCcEw#t=1m14s[/video]

It would be great if someone knew what he meant, since.. you know, can't really ask him anymore. 

Cheers.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you sure it wasn't tweaking?


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not entirely sure whether it is or not. But even if it is, I'm rather curious as to how one would tweak it to such a nice extent. Any idea – any specific technique for doing so? I've tried something similar but I end up sounding incredibly weird (although I'm obviously not as experienced).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

AlainB said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure whether it is or not. But even if it is, I'm rather curious as to how one would tweak it to such a nice extent. Any idea - any specific technique for doing so? I've tried something similar but I end up sounding incredibly weird (although I'm obviously not as experienced).


You will have to ask one of our singer members and that counts me out


----------

